# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Malas Prácticas Laborales perjudicarían TLC Perú  EE.UU.

## Bruno Cillóniz

En la agroindustria esparraguera.  _El capítulo laboral del Tratado de Libre Comercio ampara los derechos laborales en ambos países (sindicalización, seguro social). Derechos que Camposol e Industriales Virú no estarían cumpliendo con sus esparragueros, según la ONG Aurora Vivar._  *Por:* Redacción  *Lima, 27 Octubre (Agraria.pe)* El espárrago es el primer producto bandera de la agroexportación nacional. Según ADEX somos los primeros exportadores de esta hortaliza a nivel internacional, por lo que las exportaciones alcanzarían los S/. 390 millones en el 2010. 
Sin embargo, para Javier Mujica Petit, asesor legal de la ONG Aurora Vivar y Presidente de Perú Equidad, el boom de las exportaciones no estaría mejorando las condiciones laborales de jornaleros los esparragueros. Malas prácticas laborales que se contradicen con el capítulo laboral del TLC Perú  EEUU, agregó.  *El caso Camposol e Industriales Virú* 
Mujica Petit informó que en Camposol y Virú los esparragueros no cuentan con seguro social, gratificaciones, compensaciones, además de percibir un salario agrario que tiene como base el salario mínimo legal de S/. 550, lo que consideró insuficiente para el jornalero. 
Según sus estudios, el 83% de los trabajadores de Camposol son obreros que no forman parte de la planilla de la empresa (sin seguro social, sin gratificaciones ni compensaciones por tiempo de servicio), además de percibir un sueldo básico de contrato temporal que impide la sindicalización. 
El Ministerio del Trabajo, el Ministerio Público y la Gerencia Regional de Trabajo de La Libertad han inspeccionado a ambas empresas y han concluido que el agua no pasa los controles de salubridad, de igual manera la comida que distribuyen las empresas. Las condiciones higiénicas son deplorables, informó. 
Asimismo, informó que las distintas entidades han impuesto una serie de multas por las malas prácticas laborales que ascenderían a los S/. 4 millones aproximadamente. Hace un mes se llevó a cabo otra inspección y se ha constatado lo mismo, lamentó.  *Consecuencias ante la OIT* 
Según el asesor legal de Aurora Vivar, las constantes violaciones a los derechos laborales por parte de las empresas Camposol y Virú, podrían perjudicar la adecuada implementación del TLC Perú  EEUU. Mujica explicó que de no revertirse las condiciones laborales de los esparragueros, éstos podrían demandar al Estado peruano ante la Organización Mundial del Trabajo (OIT).  
Hacen falta canales regulares (espacios de diálogo) del sector sectorial entre trabajadores y empresarios, para llegar a convenios justos que terminen con estas malas practicas, sugirió.  *La incapacidad de fiscalización* 
Además, Mujica Petit señaló que la capacidad de fiscalización de la Gerencia Regional de la Libertad es muy limitada, ya que hace 2 años contaban con sólo cuatro inspectores para inspeccionar a cerca de 100 mil empresas de la región. Ahora la Gerencia cuenta con once inspectores, lamentó. 
La Gerencia de Trabajo tenía multas por cobrar de S/. 4 millones; sin embargo, sólo pudieron cobrar alrededor de S/. 300 mil. La mayor parte de las multas ya prescribieron, anotó.  *Datos importantes* 
Camposol e Industrias Virú (a través de Trillium) son las principales empresas exportadoras de espárrago fresco y en conservas respectivamente. (Fuente: Aurora Vivar). 
Camposol brinda empleo a 6,890 jornaleros, e Industrias Virú a 10,953 jornaleros, quienes se encargan de las labores de siembra, cosecha y otras actividades de la producción del espárrago. En el caso de Virú, atender dicha planilla explica el 35,9% de sus costos y gastos. Mientras que para Camposol el 19,8% de costos y gastos. 
La remuneración per cápita al año de Industrias Virú se acerca a los S/. 9,100. En Camposol, su remuneración per cápita es alrededor de S/. 11,500.Temas similares: CURSO INTERNACIONAL DE BUENAS PRÁCTICAS AGRÍCOLAS ENFOCADO EN GLOBALG.A.P. IFA,  VERSIÓN 4.0 PARA FRUTAS Y HORTALIZAS + GRASP (EVALUACIÓN DE PRACTICAS SOCIALES). DÍAS 29, 30 Y 31 DE MAYO DE 2012. Los derechos laborales en el sector agrario Los procesos laborales   y el regimen  especial agrario Artículo: TRABAJADORES DEL GRUPO PALMAS EXIGEN MEJORAS LABORALES Malas Noticias , Ayuda !!!

----------

